# Windows - replace/repair help, 1994 B544



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, my sister and I both have old Hymers. Theirs had the kitchen window broken when they were robbed in Barcelona so they are looking for a replacement, but have drawn a blank so far. Anybody know a source?

I went to see ours, about to come off 6 months SORN, and all dry inside, but rear window has an inch of water sloshing about in it. No visible or obvious entry point. Any hints?

Cheers, NS


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*hymer windows*

Hi,The first place to look is caravan and motorhome breakers on the computer,lots of these caravan breakers also do motorhomes as well,regards H.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As far as your your sister's window is concerned try Brownhills Newark, ask for Darren. As for yours chances are that it has sprung a leak between it and the body. Quite common, the non setting mastic that forms a seal needs replacing. I've done it with one on our van. Any competent DIYer should be able to do it (take widow out first). Failing that any caravan repairer should be able to do it.

Dick


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning NevilleStreet, 

If you can provide me your serial number or chassis number I can have a look on the Hymer parts system for you and contact the factory if necessary to establish whether a replacement window is still available for you.

Brownhills are no longer a Hymer dealer, however they may still have access to the parts system and will still carry a good selection of spare parts. Darren Leadbetter is very helpful and has a lot of experience, probably more than most of the brand and may be able to recommend an alternative course of action to assist you should the window not be available.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi NS,
I posted this link last week. The listing has ended on E-Bay, but they probably have all of the windows.

It was a 1998 LHD Hymer B544. I don't know if the windows will fit the earlier model.

Worth giving them a ring I think.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-139504-.html

http://www.doncastermotorspares.co.uk/

Roger.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi NS,
E-Bay link back up and running. It says 'wheelnut for sale', but when I rang they were breaking the whole caboodle.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hymer-Mot...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item20d1b82bd0

Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi NS,

I had the same problem with one of our window panes (assuming yours is double glazed like ours). The two skins are bonded together all the way around the outer edge, and had become unstuck in a couple of areas. I took the window out and re-stuck them using a hard plastic glue and some small hand clamps. Let me know if you need any more info, and I'll see what I can do


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree, the mastic round the rear window needs replacing-mine had a similar small leak (couple of minor damp patches) & rather than remove the whole window I squeezed mastic into the miniscule gap between the window & the body.

As for sourcing a rear window try this link - a Hymer specialist if ever there was one 
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

prof20 said:


> Hi NS,
> I posted this link last week. The listing has ended on E-Bay, but they probably have all of the windows.
> 
> It was a 1998 LHD Hymer B544. I don't know if the windows will fit the earlier model.
> ...


Thanks Roger, I actually e-mailed that one to my sister before starting the thread, will see how she got on.

Thanks all for responses, I am going to try a caravan repair place in Scorrier that a friend has used for bodywork stuff.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Bumping this for some help with a catch for the window. 1994 model year.

I managed to get locked out and the guy who got me in (Green Flag) said no damage but I notice the centre window catch on the pane he got in through has snapped off the bit that holds the pane snug to the seal. It was a small pane, and the two side ones do the job, but I want a new catch. The ones on ebay don't look quite right, any ideas?

Still haven't fixed the rear window, and my sisters still has it's broken window, both to be sorted this year!! I did take mine off, drain all the eater out through the h ole the previous owner had drilled, sealed the hole with tape, but it still fills up.

Anyway, easy links for ancient window catches 

Cheers, NS


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

I needed a new window for my N&B Flair recently and found this company to be very helpful. It took about 5 weeks as they have to order the window from the manufacturer and they are made to order (mine was a very big window).

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/windows/


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Contacted Darren at Brownhills and new catch en route.

Going to try and get the rear window fixed too, a new one was just over £800, so that can't happen!!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon NevilleStreet,

Please can you let me know where the £800 estimate was provided from?

Hymer no longer offer this window to be purchased complete i.e. frame, glazing panel and fittings etc however subject to confirmation of your Hymer Serial Number the replacement glazing panel for your 900 x 600 rear window from Hymer has a SSP of €353.62 PN 396077, however our current price for this is €319.23 and Hymer currently have 8 in stock. (Please note prices require exchange rate conversion to £ and exclude VAT.)

Please also remember that as window tints change over time a new window may not match your existing ones.

For the benefit of other members, Brownhills are no longer an affiliated with Hymer for the supply of parts however your preferred dealer can be located here: http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

Regards,
Chris


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Visited a recommended repair place who said not to attempt removal as it will almost definitely break. I bought a tube of Automotive mastic and have cleaned the surround today with lots of soapy water and a toothbrush. Plan is to ensure totally dry (hairdryer) and then seal the. Whole outer edge of the frame where it joins the body.

A bit nervous about it as my mastic gun skills are poor, but going to give it a go


----------

